# 0x00000124(0x0000000000000000,0xFFFFFA80019A5BF0,0 x00000000B2000000,0x0000000000070F



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I bought a Dell Dimension 9200 on 14-08-07 vista home premium. Since then I had a lot of blue screens. I Called a lot with Dell. Since then the did the following: new ram, motherboard, harddisk, videocard (8800 GTX 768) the only thing that is not be changed is the powersupply. Or maybe can someone tell me what is wrong with the computer?

0x00000124(0x0000000000000000,0xFFFFFA80019A5BF0,0 x00000000B2000000,0x0000000000070F0F

thanks in advance
Marcel


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I bought a Dell Dimension 9200 on 14-08-07 vista home premium. Since then I had a lot of blue screens. I Called a lot with Dell. Since then the did the following: new ram, motherboard, harddisk, videocard (8800 GTX 768) the only thing that is not be changed is the powersupply. Or maybe can someone tell me what is wrong with the computer?

0x00000124(0x0000000000000000,0xFFFFFA80019A5BF0,0 x00000000B2000000,0x0000000000070F0F

thanks in advance
Marcel


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...hread.id=307640&view=by_date_ascending&page=1

you might need a bios update, it appears to be a nvidea/sound problem. there are numerous accounts of this bsod with dell on a google search.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...hread.id=307640&view=by_date_ascending&page=1
> 
> you might need a bios update, it appears to be a nvidea/sound problem. there are numerous accounts of this bsod with dell on a google search.


I have the latest bios update. Nvidia card is replaced and the motherboard too. I think its not a nvidea/sound problem. A friend of my has the same computer (we bought it on the same day) he has no PROBLEM!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

and what supply did dell put in this system?


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> and what supply did dell put in this system?


I think a 375 watt supply. But my friend has the same pc. And he has no problem


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

download *speedfan* and report back your voltages. i wonder how your system would react with XP...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to up the psu to 650-750w
scroll down to post 11 here
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=36079


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I would normally say its your memory, but since you have changed that....

Make sure you have updated your OS, nvidia drivers, direct x etc

When does it blue screen? Any particular pattern?

Did that card come with the Dell, or did you add it later?

What PSU is it (brand and wattage).

thanks


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

Dai. I think that Dell has tested the machine. A friend has the same configuration and no problems. So i think the capacity of the supply is good enough?
*
you mean this? I don't have that option on my mainbord!*

Alienware recently published a workaround for this problem. It worked for me:

It has been determined that the blue screen of death code 0x00000124 is caused by audio devices in Windows Vista.

This particular issue is industry-wide and can happen on any computer with a sound card or integrated audio and Windows Vista.

We have found a workaround to this issue which should help stabilize the system without sacrifing something as important as your computer's audio devices.

Please perform the following steps to resolve the issue:

1. Go to the BIOS by pressing [DEL] during POST.
2. Go to Advanced Chipset Features.
3. Go to CPU Configuration
4. Select C1E Enhanced Halt State and set it to Disabled
5. Press [F10] to save the changes and exit.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> download *speedfan* and report back your voltages. i wonder how your system would react with XP...


i have speedfan. under charts a see voltage, but I cannot do anything there. Where can I find. The voltage else?


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

Everything is from Dell. It's a complete system (dimension 9200).

Blue screen is random. Sometimes after i logged in with vista. Sometimes when i use ie7. In games, and so on. There is no pattern.

The PSU is 375 watt.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/SensorsView-Download-29890.html
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
brand name computers are built to a price and in the main run as come without problems
yours is no longer as it came you added a video card that pulls 132w on it's own,which is most likely more than 100w more than what was in it originally in it
in most cases video and psu upgrades go hand in hand,you don't do one without the other


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

no, no the computer is a Dell Dimension 9200. All the hardware was standard. I didn't add anything. It's a base system, with the nvidia 8800GTX 768 mb!

Thanks for the http links. I will check. Question about pc wizard 2008 where can I found the power consuption of the hardware?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
scroll down to calculator
add 30% to the final load after you add your devices.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry i read your original post as that you had upgraded the components
in that case it is still under warranty


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Since then the did the following: new ram, motherboard, harddisk, videocard (8800 GTX 768) the only thing that is not be changed is the powersupply


sounds like dell upgraded the base unit without upgrading the supply.
there are numerous accounts of this issue, vista and the sound/nvidea drivers.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
> scroll down to calculator
> add 30% to the final load after you add your devices.


The calculator said: 654 watt i've a 375 watt. So it's very strange. I think Dell will test the machine. And will put in a psu that will meet the requirements?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

yes, as Dai mentioned, the supply seems to be at least one of the problems, and it doesn't seem close to accommodate your rig.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> yes, as Dai mentioned, the supply seems to be at least one of the problems, and it doesn't seem close to accommodate your rig.


ok, but how will I move Dell so they will give a more advanced psu? Then the 375 watt now supplied. But on the other hand. A friend who bougt the pc on the same day as i do (he has the same configuration, include the 375 psu) why does't he get the BSOD?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I mentioned it could be one of the problems. What does the bios report back for voltages? His set up might be not as stressed as yours, games and such? The supply is short regardless.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> I mentioned it could be one of the problems. What does the bios report back for voltages? His set up might be not as stressed as yours, games and such? The supply is short regardless.


Ok I will check it. But that will be tomorrow.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

good deal.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Your power supply is underated by nearly half if you are running a 8800 GTX 768. I am very suprised that Dell would sell such a system with a stock PSU. Anyway, if you have a 375W PSU, that is the cause of all your problems. You will need a 650W as a minimum. I think you will find the GTX is dragging more than the lion's share of power out of that PSU and the PCIe slot, making memory and cpu unstable. You risk potential damage really.

Check out the PSU info in my sig. My choice is in My System.

Good luck.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> good deal.


speedster123. I couldn't find anything regarding power.
I try this weekend to install xp prof x64 (becaus i've 4gb ram). Maybe this work better.


----------



## elleboef (Aug 31, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> Your power supply is underated by nearly half if you are running a 8800 GTX 768. I am very suprised that Dell would sell such a system with a stock PSU. Anyway, if you have a 375W PSU, that is the cause of all your problems. You will need a 650W as a minimum. I think you will find the GTX is dragging more than the lion's share of power out of that PSU and the PCIe slot, making memory and cpu unstable. You risk potential damage really.
> 
> Check out the PSU info in my sig. My choice is in My System.
> 
> Good luck.


Maybe you are right. But why my friend has no problems with the same configuration as i have! He has a 375 psu too. I tried the psu calculator and it said 609 watt psu. So you are also right. I checked the site when you buy a xps system from dell there is a 675 w psu.


----------

